# Trailer....do I need a special



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a crap load of paint and bare white walls in this trailer... I want to finally make this place feel like home. My only question is... Do I have to use a special primer if I'm going over the old "paper" that is adheared to the walls?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It probably depends on what color the paper is and what color your walls will be. I don't think there is a special primer for painting over papered walls though...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the walls are basically white all over... I at least want some tan or something! lmao.. I only asked because I've heard rumors that it's difficult to keep the paint sticking to the walls because of the type of paper that is used... maybe the people i've talked to are speaking of older mobile homes, but i am in a '98


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hm, could be. I am no expert on painting over paper though. I did have to paint over smoke stained walls. The people who rented our home before we bought it were heavy smokers and the walls and carpet were disgusting when we moved in! 

I like deep colors on my walls. I love painting a room. It's the cheapest form of remodeling as it can totally transform a room for what, $20-$30 a gallon!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

most primers will dry slow and absorb into the paper and soften the glue leaving bubbles or shrinking the paper when it dries. leaving the seams visible. you can use a product called "BIN" its made by zinsser [bullseye]. its a white pigmented shellac thats alcahol based. smells like gin but has a medium flash dry that takes about 10 minutes to dry and cam be recoated with finish wall paint in about an hour. it should be available at your home improvement store or hard ware store. it cleans up with denatured alcahol but use tools you can throw away. its not worth cleaning them. and use in a well ventilated room! the gin smell goes away once it dries...... wow did I just post this?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i would avoid painting over paper if at all possible. when you paint over paper no matter what the primer, if that glue starts to peel for whatever reason, weather, temperature etc... you will loose your paint and have a mess to clean up.
check out your local store for a solvent and see if you can't get the paper off first. 
my experiances with trailers are many have the crappy wood panelling underneath the wall paper. if that is the case, you will need a really good primer so that the sising doesn't show through.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

sometimes its vinyl covered paneling that any bonding primer would work on


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah I don't consider these walls as really paper... I've done my fair share of paper peeling... I don't want to waste my time taking the strips off... i don't have paneling.. it's actually thin drywall.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah you deff dont want to peel it off. tell the helpfull hadware man that you need a good bonding primer for over vinyl wall covering.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

for that i would do a couple coats of primer. especially if the paper is on the drywall.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

my aunt and uncle painted their walls in their trailer which is newer (idk what year), and it didnt chip or peel at all. and they had hideous paper in theirs!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When we moved in to this house 13 yrs ago the room my mom got had some gawd awful paper on the walls. I painted over it I had No troubles at all it looked nice. I just recently painted them again only darker this time.


----------

